
Free Google Analytics Alternative - ihucos
https://simple-web-analytics.com/
======
XCSme
Small typo: "All metrics are based on visits, which is a browser [season] at a
given day."

~~~
ihucos
Thank you very much! Fixed, will be visible once caches are expired.

